# Lumber



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Does anyone here know how to buy lumber direct? Or at least get it without it touching 10 people before it gets to me. I'm tired of making the middle men rich. I would buy it a couple of years in front of my jobs and store it. Prices have gone through the roof and I expect it to do nothing but go up.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

You don't have any mills around?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I've never heard of anyone buying Lumber direct, I suppose it could be done if you were able to find a Saw Mill and place an order directly with them. I've never looked but you might be able to find a Mill here in Missouri and buy from them, that could save you lots of Money in Shipping.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Ya we buy all ours direct from the mills. Homedepot is for yuppies and suckers.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Thats what I was thinking also, a saw mill.

I have bought fencing boards direct from a saw mill.

Amish saw mills are prevelant in my area and they will cut you any size boards you want.

But it want be kiln dried, but air dried.



Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

My lumber bill was over a 100k in August the local mills only saw oak. I'm trying to find a way to buy at least as good as the lumber yards do. I think I have the volume to do so. I just don't know where to start and ive heard terrible things about brokers. I really want to buy box car loads of studs and other dimensional lumber at a time.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

What state are you in. We have a pile of mills up here. 2 soft wood and 2 hard wood mills within 30 minutes of me. I should get you some phone numbers and you can order tractor trailer loads. But there has to be a closer mill.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

heck i have a 50s bellsaw mill siting in my front yard....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Here found you these. First one might be helpful second should be https://www.manta.com/mb_44_E01A5_26/sawmills_and_planing_mills_general/missouri

http://mdc7.mdc.mo.gov/applications/MOMills/MOMillsSearch.aspx


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> What state are you in. We have a pile of mills up here. 2 soft wood and 2 hard wood mills within 30 minutes of me. I should get you some phone numbers and you can order tractor trailer loads. But there has to be a closer mill.


It would be awesome from out I'm sure its stepped on a time or two before it gets here. Just some names would be great when you have time


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm afraid with these storms down south plywood and drywall will be impossible to even get


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

http://durginandcrowell.com these guys are big. I've gotten alot of lumber from them over the years. 
And this link is every saw mill in your state:
http://mdc7.mdc.mo.gov/applications/MOMills/MOMillsSearch.aspx


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

GH evarts 603-448-5540
Precision lumber 603-764-9450
Durgin and crowell 603-763-2860


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> GH evarts 603-448-5540
> Precision lumber 603-764-9450
> Durgin and crowell 603-763-2860


Thank You!


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Look into folks in your area that saw using portable sawmills. Around here there are several and stay busy. More lumber per log as well.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Hashbrown try looking in Ar.they mill tons of pine down there 

*Building Products / Contact Us*

If you cannot find answers on our website for your questions, click the appropriate link below to request information from our team:
GP Gypsum Products Support
GP Wood Products Support
Ventas - México y Latinoamérica
*Contact Us By Phone*

*Wood Products*

1-800-284-5347
*Gypsum Products*

1-800-225-6119
*Para la información en español*

Llámenos a la Linea de Asistencia
1-866-280-7379
*Industrial Plasters*

Sales Contacts
*Dealer Sales Contacts*

Georgia-Pacific sells direct to qualified building materials dealers, home centers, distributors, manufacturers, and government agencies. For sales information, call *1-800 BUILD GP* (800-284-5347).
*Write or call our headquarters:*

Georgia-Pacific Building Products
133 Peachtree Street NE
Atlanta, GA 30303
(404) 652-4000


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

obg12 said:


> Hashbrown try looking in Ar.they mill tons of pine down there
> 
> *Building Products / Contact Us*
> 
> ...


Georgia pacific, i was trying to think of them last night. They are huge!


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

RedBeard said:


> Georgia pacific, i was trying to think of them last night. They are huge!


yeah the parasites are even up here. like we heeded more.


----------

